# Power Fluctuation PC Random restart - plse help



## jai360 (Jul 8, 2015)

hey folks
so ok guys last 30 days im having this wired problem my PC restarts randomly i can't predict when it happens its just so random i cant find which one causing the problem whethers its UPS Or PSU Or Main Power supply

heres my PC full specification 

AMD FX 8350
Cooler Master 750 w PSU
Corsair 8 GB DDR3
Seagate 1TB Sata Drive
Cooler master Hyper 212X CPU
cooler master k380 cabinet
Dell 21.5 inch monitor S2240L
Asus strix r9285 GPU
Numeric ups 1KV

By the way its new build PC hardly 4 months hold  

Soit  happens during normal work / watching movies i hear a click sound [ sometimes i don't ] in my UPS then my Pc restarts at first i thought the power fluctuation caused it within 10 min it happened again then few hours it worked normal then again i got the very same problem a small click sound in UPS PC restarts 

And mainly PC restarts 10 to 15 mins once[ sometimes it don't ] when the AC is running 

so i took the UPS to service center the checked it they said its all fine u better check your PSU
My PSU is Cooler Master 750w PSU  in the center they said PSU is also working fine 
And the Electrician checked the house power supply said its power input is normal and yes your area got some fluctuations....

so i guess the time delay in changing to battery mode is causing the restart 
i thought of buying APC 1 kva but after consulting with few friends they say you cant be sure coz Power fluctuation in your area is high so better go for any online Double conversion UPS

Due you guys think a online Double conversion UPS 1KVA UPS will solve this problem which is 15k [ too much for me ]

help me folks im having hard time solving this problem


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2015)

All your  worries will go with this below UPS buddy.So dont worry.Ok.

Buy a APC 1100VA UPS @ Rs.5618 which is available @  APC UPS 1100VA (BR1100CI-IN - BR1100CI-IN - )


----------



## jai360 (Jul 8, 2015)

[MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION]  First thanks for the reply bro 

My PSU is 750watts but the UPS you mentioned is 660 Watts YES im not a expert when comes to this watt and other technical codes 
so does it powerful enough to handle my PC power supply ????

coz i tried using numeric 600va UPS i get the overload Beep when running games / 3D rendering...

and by the way you think changing UPS will solve it ????

actually i thought of buying this one APC UPS Model: BR1000G-IN 1 KVA Built in Battery - Buy APC UPS Model: BR1000G-IN 1 KVA Built in Battery Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

i can spend hardly around 7k coz as a designer this PC is my only HOPE i have spend all my earning building this  PC
so i dont want to take chance buying UPS and if tat too fails means its gonna be a BIG BLOW for me


----------

